# Pygmy halters



## imagoatmom (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello all! Oliver is doing great. He's becoming much more comfortable around people and he's even eating right out of my hand already. He has his own "apartment" as I like to call it right now but we want to start letting him graze and play on different areas around the yard. We have a running like for him but have been looking for a mini halter and haven't had any luck. We've bought three already, all way too big. We've tried ones specifically for goats and even ones for small dogs. He is only about 15 pounds. Does anyone have any suggestions??? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you looking for an actual halter or a collar? If a collar, a small dog collar should work fine.


----------



## imagoatmom (Jul 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Are you looking for an actual halter or a collar? If a collar, a small dog collar should work fine.


We had a harness and he kept wiggling out. And we've read that collars are dangerous because goats find ways to snag them and end up hanging themselves by the collar. The halter seems like the best way to go??


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have been looking around for one too!! My local tractor supply only carries big goat halters.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A halter can slip down their nose and cut off their airway if it isn't on right and they snag on something. If you do put a goat out on a line, you need to be home so you can keep an eye on them. Never put one out on a line if you aren't home.


----------

